
Install and run Android apps on your PC - WebDev2
http://7labs.heypub.com/tips-tricks/run-android-apps-on-your-pc.html
======
acewolk
can anyone suggest something similar for linux?

~~~
wkdown
I believe you can go the Android SDK route on *nix

